# betta breeding



## A.Edwards763 (Dec 2, 2010)

hi im fairly new to the fish hobby and i want to try my hand at breeding bettas i've done some reserch and was wondering if anyone had any tips for me


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

go for it its real easy but harder to raise the fry 
i used a 10gal with half a styrofoam cup and lots of water sprite for the female to hide after
just take the female out after i had one that i left in too long and she got beat up
since you did some research i think your all set 
keep an eye on them


----------



## A.Edwards763 (Dec 2, 2010)

*RE:*

Thanks for the advice. Why are the fry so difficult to raise, and what kind of preparations do I need to make for the fry?


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

well they are quite small so feeding is kind of a pain but they grow kinda fast
they also dont have their labyrinth organ when they are born and need to develop it over time so dont keep the water level too high and keep the surface of the water clean
you might find alot of deformities mostly missing or small ventral fins
so be prepared to do some culling or give aways
most of all change the water and often


----------



## jon604 (Nov 23, 2010)

breeding bettas this site may help you out


----------

